
A Guide to Resistors - ionela
http://dev.emcelettronica.com/guide-to-resistors
======
ionela
Resistors are the most used passive electronics components. Even if they are
the most common and cheap components in the market, they are not known enough
for their peculiarities and for their role in the electronic area.

